
Where can you drive a Tesla and have Zero Emissions? - m_mueller
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16K4gNhy_AN8Eg4Ov3z7pF_dgON1oObkHQ8Px5I73Hvc/edit#gid=313249954
======
oferzelig
Awesome sheet! The top countries under ' Non Fossil Percent' are quite
surprising.

~~~
m_mueller
Thanks. After I already posted the link I found a way to make it better:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16K4gNhy_AN8Eg4Ov3z7p...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16K4gNhy_AN8Eg4Ov3z7pF_dgON1oObkHQ8Px5I73Hvc/pubhtml#)

Posted it again here, but no reaction so far.

Edit: I made it because of the following discussion btw.:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12429708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12429708)

